# C5 A6 2.8 - Error Code P0422 but engine also running hot (?)



## Michael Peanuts (Jan 29, 2010)

Car drives fine, the CEL came on this afternoon after some spirited driving. I notice that now the engine temp sits at 12 o'clock instead of 10-11 like it was before. It doesn't seem to me that the P0422 would have anything to do with this (as it seems like the cat is going out) would it?


----------

